# Crysis 24Hz-Bug



## Gast1669461003 (10. August 2012)

Scheinbar haben sowohl der erste auf der zweite Teil einen "24Hz-Bug", der die FPS im Vollbildmodus auf einem HDTV auf 24 begrenzt. Im Fenstermodus ist alles wunderbar, aber wer spiel schon im Fenstermodus...

Ich habe zwar ein wenig gegoogelt, aber bislang noch keine Lösung gefunden, die funktioniert. Und um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich zu faul zum Suchen und hoffe darauf, dass jemandem von euch der Bug bekannt ist und er eine Lösung kennt. 

Ich habe eine AMD 7870 per HDMI in 1080p an meinem LCD. 

Dies hat schon mal *nicht* geholfen:
_HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Policies\Explorer\NoActiveDesktopChange s and if the value is 1 change it to 0._

Weiß jemand eine Lösung um das Problem zu beheben?


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2012)

Also, auf nem normalen Monitor ist das nicht? Oder hast Du vlt nur vSync im Grafikmneü aktiv? Das würde auf 24-25 FPS "begrenzen", wenn die Karte keine 50 FPS passend zu den 50Hz eines TVs schafft.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. August 2012)

Vsync ist aktiviert, ohne habe ich unspielbares Tearing. Das Problem gibt es scheinbar nur bei HDTV's im Vollbildmodus.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2012)

Haste denn am LCD auch Gamingmodus usw. aktiviert?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. August 2012)

Klar, ansonsten müsst ich auch mit einem ziemlich dreckigen Input-Lag zocken. 

Ist wohl ein DX10-Problem. Ich habe im Internet nur zwei Lösungen gefunden. Erstens den Eintrag in der Registry ändern, was nicht funktoniert hat, oder im Control Center der Grafikkarte (wobei immer nur von Nvidia gesprochen wird) eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung eingeben. Da muss ich mal schauen, wie das funktioniert.

Ich find's schon raus, hier ist scheinbar noch keiner dem Bug zum Opfer gefallen.^^


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2012)

Aber nur bei Crysis? Ich selber hab mit meiner AMD 6870 nämlich keine solchen Probleme bei anderen SPielen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. August 2012)

Ist wohl ein bekannter Bug von Crysis 1 und 2, der nie gepatcht wurde. Andere Spiele laufen daher natürlich wunderbar bei mir (Battlefield 3 auf Ultra ohne Post-AA und in 1080p mit 55-60FPS  ).


----------



## svd (11. August 2012)

Ich glaube, hier wird erklärt, wie das beim CCC geht.

(Schade, dass ich zu faul bin, den Pc ins Wohnzimmer zu tragen. Aber PS3 spielen macht auf 46" schon Spaß.)


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. August 2012)

Wunderbar, vielen Dank. Habe im CCC nämlich ganz woanders danach gesucht.^^


----------

